# Why are so many woman depressed.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

For general info, this is a good article. http://www.sciam.com/specialissues/0698wom...leibenluft.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Just remember..........YOU ASKED!







Too bad Cortisol isn't a valued commodity! Cause I bet we could make lottsa mula if it was.







Seriously a fascinating article. Serotonin is involved in more stuff than I thought. I'm sure future research will provide, hopefully, some good solutions to lots of our problems! It is amazing how much of our body functions are affected by serotonin. Not to mention our thoughts! Thanks for the post. BQ[This message has been edited by BQ (edited 05-12-2001).]


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Maybe it's because we gotta deal with all you men







(well, it was only going to be a matter of time before somebody said it!)It used to be thought because we had wombs we were prone to 'hysteria' and other such things (note the root of hysterectomy). I guess in a way they were right, in that female sex hormones can play a part by 'priming the body's stress response'. Jeez! Are we victims of our own bodies or what?







It's so unfair.I've always wondered about the biological roots of depression and why men and women react so differently to the same things. This article also ties in to what someone said recently on the board about having an 'inherited low tolerance to stress'. It's really tough when it seems this low tolerance is part of one's make-up and always leaves one more vulnerable to stressful events or influences. It's a bit disheartening and also uplifting to learn that likelihood of getting depression is a part of our make-up. susanp.s thanks v. much for posting this eric.[This message has been edited by wanderingstar (edited 05-12-2001).]


----------

